# FANTASTIC "Furry Nation" review from the "Boozy Barrister"



## JoeStrike (Oct 24, 2017)

*tinyurl.com: A Book Review: “Furry Nation” by Joe Strike*

I owe this guy a drink...or 3...


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 24, 2017)

Outstanding!


----------



## HeartlessSora (Oct 24, 2017)

Thats Amazing!


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 6, 2017)

Just came across another book review, sharing if others are interested.





"... a wonderful and accurate representation of the furry community." (5:37)

@JoeStrike


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

@JoeStrike  I just finished your book, I couldn't put it down, burned through it within two days. It brings back memories. I have been in the fandom for 20 years, so things like FurryMuck (my real into to the fandom) as well as comics like Omaha the cat dancer (my comic book dealer started selling me furry comics at 16) seriously brought back memories. I really wish I hadn't dropped out of the fandom for so long between those times, you definitely brought back memories, thank you so much for your amazing book!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2017)

Furry community. Furry community? It's not a community. People should read the dictionary sometime. Using community makes it sound as if we're all the same. We're not. 

Gonna pick up a copy of the book when I can.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Furry community. Furry community? It's not a community. People should read the dictionary sometime. Using community makes it sound as if we're all the same. We're not.
> 
> Gonna pick up a copy of the book when I can.



one of us... one of us... gooba gabba... gooba gabba....


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> one of us... one of us... gooba gabba... gooba gabba....


Shalom. :3

Or as they say in Arabic:
أنا أحب بلدي لحم الخنزير المقدد!


----------



## JoeStrike (Nov 9, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Furry community. Furry community? It's not a community. People should read the dictionary sometime. Using community makes it sound as if we're all the same. We're not.
> 
> Gonna pick up a copy of the book when I can.



I beg to differ - a community can (and does) consist of a wide variety of people, all of whom share a common interest (or in the real world, a geographic location) that can take any number of forms. In our case it happens to be anthropomorphism, whether it's artwork, fursuiting, spirituality etc.

Anyway I hope you enjoy reading the book!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 9, 2017)

JoeStrike said:


> I beg to differ - a community can (and does) consist of a wide variety of people, all of whom share a common interest (or in the real world, a geographic location) that can take any number of forms. In our case it happens to be anthropomorphism, whether it's artwork, fursuiting, spirituality etc.


www.dictionary.com: the definition of interest
www.merriam-webster.com: Definition of FANDOM
www.merriam-webster.com: Definition of COMMUNITY

Fandom is vague, as is defined by the dictionary. Both interest and community are much more specifically defined, and is used as such. Let me show you what I mean.

Level 0: Fandom. You're a fan of something. It does not imply, suggest nor define your interests, personal relationships or interactions. It does not imply, suggest nor define what kinks/fetishes you have either.
Level 1: Interests. You have an interest or interests. However, having an interest in something inside the fandom, like fursuiting, does not imply, suggest nor define personal relationships nor interactions. It also does not imply, suggest nor define if you are a part of any communities inside these interests.
Level 2: Cross-interest interaction. You interact with people spanning different groups, and on a more generic level.
Level 3: Communities. Smaller groups with one much more specific theme in mind, or a location for that matter. An example would be FAF or a Discord server.
Level 4: Interpersonal and 101 interaction and relationships, and arguably, friend groups. Kinks/fetishes can also arguably be inside this level.

For us to be a community literally everyone inside the fandom would have to interact with one another on some level and have the same interest(s). A community would also imply some sort of policy and common values, let alone interests. Not everyone likes art. Not everyone likes fursuiting. Not everyone is a babyfur, nor are everyone into vore/gore.

Fandom = A group of people who are fans of X. It does not define, imply nor suggest anything else.
Interest = A group of people who have an interest in Y. It does not define, imply nor suggest anything else.
Community = A group of people who interact on more than just a basic level.

Can you have communities and interests inside the fandom? Sure. Is the fandom itself a community let alone an interest? No.

~Edit~
...I kinda forgot where to look where to find the book. >///<


----------

